# some domains timeout on firefox opera elinks chrom [Solved]

## reup

hello all,

a bit of history.

I am in brazil with a slow UMTS-3G connection (max 24k/s)

I have a laptop with 3 partitions

sda1 gentoo

sda2 fedora

sda3 /home

so I use the same /home for the dual/boot of gentoo and fedora

I use gentoo until I had a huge issue for me, no way could I get to gmail, so I switch to fedora and had no problem. while on fedora I reinstall completly my gentoo system and after many days of installation, I rebooted on gentoo.

I got a super system (I love gentoo) but now, I can access gmail but not some other sites anymore

bugs.gentoo.org

en.wikipedia.org

hotmail.com.....

I have installed many browsers

firefox

flock

opera

chromium

links2

elinks.....

you name it, I tried it

I use the same DNS on gentoo and on fedora : 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3, and sometime for test, openDNS

if I switch back to fedora, everything works again, so I am sure it is localise to gentoo and not to my internet connection

anyone can help me with this ?

reup

----------

## Gankfest

This can go so many ways, do you have two different connections. Like a wireless connection and lan connection, make sure that they aren't using the same MTU. Check resolv.conf and make sure your gateway is set properly. Ipv6 support sometimes can give slow Internet connections, you also say you have a slow connection; how was it tested Fedora vs. Gentoo to rule out software or hardware issue. Are the settings in your .config set properly for optimization. THese are all things to look at, but there could be more that I can't think of atm!

----------

## reup

paradox6996, thanks for the reply

in both case I use only one connection, the USB 3g modem, I have no other network link, both the wireless and the LAN are disable

IPv6 is disable in both case (-ipv6 in make.conf for gentoo)

the resolv.conf is the same in both case, I copied the one from fedora in the gentoo /etc and use chattr +i to stop it from been overwritten. the gateway is given to me by the provider

the reason why I have slow connection is only because I am in a remote place on the coast of brazil.

the gentoo OS is working perfectly well, only this recurrent issue of rondom website not been accessible

I discover yesterday that chromium will give me wikipedia and hotmail after some delay. firefox, elinks and other will not

I just installed the sun-jre java as before only icetea6 was installed, I will test after changing with eselect

reup

----------

## reup

well, problem solved

unfortunatly I do not know yet which change I made had the right effect

I installed sun-jre and activate it systemwide using eselect, therefore replacing icetea6 that was the previous setting

I found out that in my /etc/resolc.conf, the hostname of my system was added as search domain

this was done by NetworkManager (desactivated since) before I used chattr +i to block the change of dns server by my ISP

fortunatly, I can test both setting separatly and will do so befor eI change this topic to SOLVED so that it might serve other users

reup

----------

## reup

so, it was 2 different things

first, the search domain name in my resolv.conf added by networkmanager was pointing to my local domain

second, as I use 3g modem, it is a ppp connection and ppp connection works better with a MTU of 1492

as soon as I changed both, everything went much better

I will add solve to the subject

----------

